# impression airprint sur une imprimante classique en reseaux



## Algaris (16 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

tout d'abord j'utilise windows seven sur un pc.
j'ai un iphone 5s et ma compagne un 4s.
mon imprimante n'a pas de fonction airprint ni de wifi.

l'imprimante est branché sur le pc de ma fiancé qui tourne egalement sous windows seven.

les deux pc sont en reseaux, je peux donc imprimer de mon pc sur l'imprimante.
les deux pc sont en wifi sur une freebox revolution.

je ne peux pas brancher l'imprimante sur la freebox car dans le salon il n'y a pas la place et donc ce serait pas super :/

j'avais lu des tutos qui disait que l'on pouvais utiliser la fonction airprint de l'iphone sur une imprimante classique en faisant quelque reglage sur le pc.

j'ai recherché egalement sur ce forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur.

je pense que je n'ai pas du bien comprendre car je n'y arrive pas.

Quelqu'un peut il me dire si  c'est possible ? si oui comment faut il faire?

Merci d'avance.

comme tuto j'ai suivi celui ci:
http://icommephoto.com/dossier/tuto...importe-quelle-imprimante-windows-sous-ios-5/
et j'ai egalement installé:
Services d&#8217;impression Bonjour pour Windows
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL999?viewlocale=fr_FR

lorsque sur l'iphone je click sur imprimer aucune imprimante n'apparait :/


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2014)

Si l'imprimante était reconnue par un Mac, il suffirait d'installer Printopia sur ce Mac, mais sur PC je ne sais pas.


----------



## Algaris (16 Août 2014)

J ai pas de mac malheureusement..


----------



## Algaris (17 Août 2014)

Alors finalement apres 324.000 forum de lu, 12402 test, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur.

Pour info y a *une application GRATUITE netgear qui permet d'imprimer en airplay*.

il suffit sur l'iphone de telecharger: Netgear Genie
et sur le pc ou mac: *Netgear Genie* egalement.

voici le lien:
http://www.netgear.fr/home/discover/apps/genie.aspx

nul necessaire d'avoir un routeur netgear. (j'ai une freeboox)

et ça marche direct y a juste sur le pc dans l'appli a aller sur imprimante, puis la cocher, et voila c'est fini.

y plus qu'a lancé l'impression de l'iphone,ipad,android, etc...

et tout ça gratuitement et facilement.

A Bientot. (en esperant que ça serve a quelqu'un)


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2014)

Merci de l'info.

Cet utilitaire propose la même chose que Printopia que j'indiquais plus haut, mais il est disponible sur Mac et sur PC donc ça pourra en dépanner d'autres.

Par contre, comme l'impression passe par le PC (ou le Mac), ça nécessite de laisser cet ordinateur en fonctionnement ou, comme je le fais sur mon iMac qui héberge Printopia, il faut qu'il soit en veille et configuré pour se réveiller en cas d'accès réseau. De cette façon, quand je lance une impression AirpPrint depuis mon iPhone ou mon iPAD, l'iMac se réveille et gère l'impression, puis se rendort gentiment

(et bien sûr , l'imprimante également doit être allumée...)


Nota: en lisant la description de NetGear Genie, il me semble qu'il ne gère que les imprimantes USB reliées au Mac ou PC.
De son côté, Printopia gère toutes les imprimantes reconnues par le Mac sur lequel on l'installe, que ce soit des imprimantes usb ou WiFi (ce qui est mon cas avec une HP Photosmart WiFi mais trop vieille pour être compatible Airprint)


----------



## Algaris (18 Août 2014)

C est simple a configurer le réveil d un Pc pour une demande d impression ?

Et on l éteins comment après?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## r e m y (18 Août 2014)

Aucune idée.. je ne connais que les Macs


----------



## CBi (18 Août 2014)

Pour éviter d'avoir à garder un PC réveillé, j'ai adopté dans mon entreprise un  XprintServer.
Ce n'est pas gratuit (100$) mais fonctionne impec.

Sinon, j'ai vu que quelqu'un avait réussi à faire la même chose avec un Raspberry Pi = moins cher mais plus bidouille !


----------



## Algaris (19 Août 2014)

ça a l'air compliqué effectivement l'histoire du raspberry.

je suis un particulier donc investir dans un xprintserver ça paraitt etre une bonne idee pour les cas adapté, mais pas le mien xD.

pour ce que je demande pour le coup netgear fait le job, gratuitement sans config a part cocher l'imprimante donc rien de bien compliqué.

lhistoire de pouvoir utiliser la fonction wake on lan du pc, c'etait que du bonus.
c'est pas une fonction que je vais utiliser souvent..

puis la rigueur limitie ça meriterais un autre post que celui ci meme si ça touche a celui ci.

car en gros une fois reveillé limite j'imagine il faut une appli de prise de control du pc et l'eteindre manuellement a distance.


----------



## titigrou (15 Janvier 2022)

Hello,
Je déterre un sujet vieux comme Hérode mais je ne trouve pas cette fameuse application Netgear!
Et ca m'ennuie de payer 20 euros pour Printopia...


----------

